# new .460 S&W and reloading question.



## raptortrapper (Jan 18, 2008)

Got a used .460 S&W for under $900 and I LOVE it!!! Going to go hunting with it this fall for antelope, deer, elk, and bear. 

Gotta a couple questions though...

I have never gotten into reloading, but will now with this revolver since it shoots three different calibers. What is a good press to get if I am going to be shooting about 3000 to 5000 rounds a year? 

Also, what is a good hunting load for the above mentioned species in either the .45 long colt, the .454 casuall, or the .460 S&W? I am planning on hunting antelope with the .45 colt, and the other three I plan on using the .460.

Any advice would be GREATLY appreciated!!!

Thank you!!!


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

Why go with .45 colt for antelope? I would think that the faster bullet would be a boon since antelope hunting is stalking over fairly open ground. It will make longer shots much easier.


----------

